# Found some (pictures)



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

After seeing some of you guys have been picking up some, I thought I would give it a try after work today. Well, I did alright. I ended up with 87. It was like a mushroom EXPLOSION!! Like a mine field. In some areas, I really had to watch were I was walking carefully. I think I tripped over some and fell down, it was that bad. There were more than what I picked, I had to get going. I picked for about 1.5 hours on 1 acre of land. Usually, where I pick these morels every year its not like this, they are scattered out. But this year, I got to say two words, DEAD ELMS. Yup, thats where its at. Find them and find the shrooms. I think this is the most in one day I have ever picked, it was awesome, and I plan on hitting the same spot on Sat. Should be good, they are just coming up.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Those look great! What time is dinner?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Nice pics


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice find. I could stand a couple loads of those.


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

Dinner is at 6 tomorrow, should break out some backstraps to go with them on the grill. mmmmmmm oh yeah!!

Heres the funniest part of the story. I did not expect to find what I did, and left my camera at home, 2 miles away. So I hopped in my sonoma with a manual transmission and headed for home. When I got home to grab the camera, I pulled up on our approach (i normally dont park there). Took it out of gear and shut it off. Well, I grabbed the camera and raced back outside to see my truck IN MY NEIGHBORS DRIVEWAY!!!!
Yes, that was the first time I left my truck out of gear parked and she rolled 40 yards on me! I mean I was 2 ft. from hitting there parked pickup while I raced to my truck to slam on the brakes. I just got my truck stopped in time, I am sure the neighbors thought "what the ****"??? I didnt see anyone and headed out back to the woods. Wayyyy to much excitement for me!! lol


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Hall.....my mouth is watering just looking at them.....Mack


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

those are awesome pictures, thanks for sharing those.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Very nice! 
My friend and I are going to try and make it back up this Saturday to look for more. 
It's always great when you kneel down to pick one, then you see another...then another...then another...until you have to make yourself stop looking to far ahead or you'll forget where that 1st one was. :lol:
I love Michigan in the spring time!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

nice find, and great pics.


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Theres a nice patch of them where i hunt in richmond looks like i better get a looksee..Before someone else does lol...


----------



## FSUfishin (Jan 25, 2008)

Those look awsome. Nice and fresh.


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

FSUfishin said:


> Those look awsome. Nice and fresh.


Hey Jason, any luck yet shrooming?????

Mushy


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

To all interested I found 8 just before dark last night.In fact I used a flashlight to find the last half.This spot didnt have them last weekend,so the rain last sat. gave em the push. Going back today. This was in northern lapeer county.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice find!!!:coolgleam My wife and I are headed up north this weekend(Leaving tonight.) for my birthday to look for some. A couple days camping in the middle of nowhere, looking for mushrooms. Sounds like a blast to me. However, I think I'm going to have to drive my wife down the street to use the showers come Saturday night though. Something tells me if I don't she won't be happy:lol::lol:. Other than that we should have alot of fun. Good luck this weekend you guys. I sure hope we find a few. It would be nice.


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

Went again with dad, uncle and cousin yesterday to the same spot and found around 20 more. My cousin found a shed, half a 6 point. I did not see the partridge that I flushed, and looked down. She had a nest with 4 speckled eggs in it. Very cool. Hopefully the chicks will make it. Always see something cool in ol ma nature, its always worth the time to get out there.


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet pic's


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

very nice pics.found around 20 more in lapeer county yesterday.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice find. I'm hoping I find a similar sight in Ann Arbor in a few hours.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

What kind of camera? Those pics are nice! I can never get my digital to focus on the mushroom....


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

Its actually a 4 year old kodak DX series camera. I am thinking about upgrading to a digital rebel right now, had the chance to use one and loved it.
If you dont have a manual focus on your digital camera, try looking for the "flower" icon. The icon stands for close up images, and if you see two triangles next to each other, that represents a "moutain" for far away pictures(landscape).


----------

